# Current set up



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

During all this isolation i decided to pick up some shelves, went with the el cheapo plastic ones for now as my set up is at my Mrs parents place, when we move in later this year i will (hopefully) be getting a garage all of my own! for now my GF's dad has very kindly put me up in the old barn.

let me know what you think!




























Got some more 5L coming in soon so should fill out nicely.

I even bought more empty UN Style jugs so it would all match...I need help


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks great, very organised.

How much were the shelves?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Girl-friend's Dad seems like a decent chap.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good :thumb:

Won't be long before you need more shelving...


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Looks great, very organised.
> 
> How much were the shelves?


i nought the first for 11 quid from aldi

The other two are vonhaus units from ebay


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

did you pay £20 for the fall out bloody good stuff.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

ffrs1444 said:


> did you pay £20 for the fall out bloody good stuff.


What do you mean bud?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Von haus ones look sturdier. Looks good though bud. Been looking for storage ideas myself once I get this new garage rental sorted out. Over £100 a month cheaper so freeing up some cash. Previous one was part of a engineering firms premises.
Plus I will be able to store stuff there without workers choring my stuff. Really infuriated me.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Little update, added a 2 cabinets and a wall mount. And of course more products. Thinking of replacing my plastic shelves with stainless shelves and getting another cabinet for storage. Just wish there was a bottle
Holder bigger enough for the kwazar sprayers

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice setup and collection there mate. I personally like to keep my microfibres in boxes so they don't get contaminated.

I got these mate. They are surprisingly sturdy and so easy to go together. Did the trick:

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/cat/bror-system-42245/


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

bluechimp said:


> Nice setup and collection there mate. I personally like to keep my microfibres in boxes so they don't get contaminated.
> 
> I got these mate. They are surprisingly sturdy and so easy to go together. Did the trick:
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/cat/bror-system-42245/


I did the have cheap draws but I hate them lol

They don't seem to get contaminated but I'll keep an eye out for it

Ordered some stainless shelves to keep the 5L containers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks really neat well done.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Stainless shelves installed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Eturty said:


> Stainless shelves installed


Looking good. Are you going to label the shelves where the bulk products are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Could be a good time to pop to Lidl if you fancy steel shelving- https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/diy/parkside-shelving-unit/p32203?ar=3

The space looks great, nicely organised but i would agree that some plastic boxes would be needed for the towels, you'll be surprised how much dust lands in these places after just a day or so!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Just fitted two more shelves lol 

Reached my image cap for the month on Tapatalk so will upload later on the laptop 

I quite like the shelves looking clean so won’t label them, I know what’s in the containers as they have the labels on the sides 

Building the wall mounted pressure washer soon too! 

I have the microfibres in plastic drawers and hated it, I may look to enclose in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Eturty said:


> Just fitted two more shelves lol
> 
> Reached my image cap for the month on Tapatalk so will upload later on the laptop
> 
> ...


I use these from ikea https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/kuggis-box-with-lid-white-60280205/ for my cloths, polishing pads and other bits and pieces


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the stainless shelves! Where did you get those from?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Final pics of the last shelves installed




























The shelves are actually decently priced, around £35 quid a shelf and are from a catering supply store.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> I use these from ikea https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/kuggis-box-with-lid-white-60280205/ for my cloths, polishing pads and other bits and pieces


Nice i like those!

Will pick them up when they reopen


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Eturty said:


> Nice i like those!
> 
> Will pick them up when they reopen


Yeh they're very good for the money, different sizes available too.

Here's mine in situ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> Yeh they're very good for the money, different sizes available too.
> 
> Here's mine in situ
> 
> ...


Nice and clean

Just the way I like it, looks good dude 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Mounted this sweet 304 stainless bracket form amazon, easy to mount and properly heavy duty, I though it would be plated but it's actually solid stainless, also before anyone says anything I think I'll get a stainless panel and mount to under the holder so the brushes don't rub up against the wall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eturty said:


> Mounted this sweet 304 stainless bracket form amazon, easy to mount and properly heavy duty, I though it would be plated but it's actually solid stainless, also before anyone says anything I think I'll get a stainless panel and mount to under the holder so the brushes don't rub up against the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good that. Have you got a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

potter88 said:


> Looks good that. Have you got a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go bud

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B076Q6BL46/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

